# Forbes: Milan ai cinesi. Mr Bee solo un piccolo investitore



## admin (23 Aprile 2015)

Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.

Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:

"Sembra chiaro a tutti che Bee Taechaubol non sembra possedere denaro sufficiente per acquistare il Milan. In base alle informazioni finanziarie che ho raccolto, sembra chiaro che Silvio Berlusconi abbia deciso di vendere il Milan ad una cordata cinese con Bee Taechaubol nei panni di piccolo investitore. Ma chi ha bisogno di comprare il Milan, con soldi liquidi, se si hanno amici molto ricchi?". 

In seguito, lo stesso giornalista analizza la situazione finanziaria dello stesso Mr Bee, svelando affari e documenti allegati che potete trovare QUI -) forbes.com/sites/mikeozanian/2015/04/22/is-berlusconi-actually-selling-ac-milan-to-chinese-with-taechaubol-as-front-man/


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2015)

up


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> 
> ...



Direi che questa è la soluzione è il punto d'incontro di tutte le notizie uscite fino ad ora.


----------



## Heaven (23 Aprile 2015)

Resta da capire chi sono questi cinesi, non credo siano quelli di mr.lee


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2015)

Sicuramente! E speriamo sia così!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

No aspettate scusatemi ma mi sono perso... 

cosa significa : " Ma chi ha bisogno di comprare il Milan, con soldi liquidi, se si hanno amici molto ricchi?"


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> 
> ...



Quindi la società tailandese che fa parte della cordata di Lee sarebbe Mr Bee?Comunque vada se si uniscono farebbero solo il bene del Milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco qui , finalmente .



Lo scopriremo presto!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> 
> ...



E alla fine vedrete che tutto il cerchio si chiuderà così come era iniziato e come tutti hanno voluto nascondere, tranne questo forum.
Salterà fuori che uno degli investitori principali è Mr Pink, che la tipa rumena aveva già spoilerato il tutto, e che foto e firme ufficiali sono già state fatte da mesi 

Sarà tutto semplicissimo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Resta da capire chi sono questi cinesi, non credo siano quelli di mr.lee



Solo loro ci sono, non credo che oggi spunti un cinese qualsiasi e dica "ehilà Berlu, voglio comprare il Milan, ti do qualche milioncino ed è fatta"?
La trattativa con Lee presumo vada avanti da tempo, addirittura forse da Ottobre, il vantaggio è ormai troppo incolmabile


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> 
> ...



Mi pare la classica notizia a ''sensazione'', non la prenderei per oro colato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi pare la classica notizia a ''sensazione'', non la prenderei per oro colato



Nessuna sensazione, il giornalista parla di informazioni finanziarie che ha raccolto in prima persona.


----------



## malos (23 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi pare la classica notizia a ''sensazione'', non la prenderei per oro colato



Oddio se non possiamo neanche credere a Forbes siamo messi maluccio 
Il problema è che siamo bombardati da tutte le parti, io faccio fatica a seguire tutto so solo che mi stanno diventando gli occhi a mandorla...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi pare la classica notizia a ''sensazione'', non la prenderei per oro colato



Beh no no aspetta qui parliamo di Forbes non di " Libero " o " la repubblica " che hanno la credibilità di una pannocchia ( cit  ) .. 

Forbes come per il sole24ore quando scrivono non lo fanno per far piacere a qualcuno


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> 
> ...



E' tutto vero, ma...
Forbes non tiene conto del fatto che Bee è il cavallo di T.R.O.I.A della Doyen...
In effetti lui non conta 'na mazza, sono gli altri che fanno paura.
Sono loro che aspirano a fare diventare il Milan la loro vetrina di vendita.
Intanto butteranno dentro tutte le mezze cartucce che hanno comprato perchè dal 1° Maggio non potranno più essere proprietà del Fondo Doyen Sport Investments.
In seconda battuta potranno acquisire nuovi calciatori con lo specchietto delle allodole del Milan, grande squadra.
Naturalmente i primi resteranno dove sono già, figurando come prestiti del Milan, più o meno onerosi.
I secondi verranno acquisiti dal Milan, faranno un giro in squadra e verranno ceduti ( i migliori, ovviamente) alle big.
E noi li vedremo passare a beneficio del Fondo: strumentalizzati come putt..e dal relativo magnaccione.
Bella fine per la squadra più titolata del mondo.
Alla larga!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nessuna sensazione, il giornalista parla di informazioni finanziarie che ha raccolto in prima persona.



beh, speriamo allora, sarebbe un bell'epilogo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> E' tutto vero, ma...
> Forbes non tiene conto del fatto che Bee è il cavallo di T.R.O.I.A della Doyen...
> In effetti lui non conta 'na mazza, sono gli altri che fanno paura.
> Sono loro che aspirano a fare diventare il Milan la loro vetrina di vendita.
> ...



Questa è una tua supposizione che personalmente non condivido perché nessuno fa un investimento simile solo per guadagnarci con le plusvalenze. In ogni caso Forbes dice che Bee sarà in minoranza quindi la Doyen eventualmente non avrebbe il potere di fare ciò che temi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh no no aspetta qui parliamo di Forbes non di " Libero " o " la repubblica " che hanno la credibilità di una pannocchia ( cit  ) ..
> 
> *Forbes come per il sole24ore quando scrivono non lo fanno per far piacere a qualcuno*



Sorvoliamo sull'ultima affermazione..due dei giornali più venduti della terra..


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> 
> ...



Il problema è capire a quali cinesi si riferisca,quelli di Lee oppure una cordata cinese diversa di cui fà parte come portavoce Mr.Bee come sostengono i vari Giornali?.


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Il problema è capire a quali cinesi si riferisca,quelli di Lee oppure una cordata cinese diversa di cui fà parte come portavoce Mr.Bee come sostengono i vari Giornali?.



Si non si capiesce molto visto che anche Mr Bee ha dietro investitori cinesi


----------



## TheZio (23 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E alla fine vedrete che tutto il cerchio si chiuderà così come era iniziato e come tutti hanno voluto nascondere, tranne questo forum.
> Salterà fuori che uno degli investitori principali è Mr Pink, che la tipa rumena aveva già spoilerato il tutto, e che foto e firme ufficiali sono già state fatte da mesi
> 
> Sarà tutto semplicissimo.



Ma ti pensi? Direi grosse risate se finisce tutto così


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sorvoliamo sull'ultima affermazione..due dei giornali più venduti della terra..



non ho capito , vende in termini di copie o venuto in termini di.. insomma.. ci siamo capiti haha


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Aprile 2015)

La notizia mi sembra un pò contradditoria ma se l'ho interpretato correttamente vogliono dire che Mr.Bee non avendo la liquidità necessaria a chiudere l'operazione da solo (si sapeva) ha messo insieme una cordata di imprenditori cinesi (i rich friends) di cui lui farebbe il rappresentante/intermediario (front man). Di fatto è una news già uscita in Italia nei giorni scorsi, quando si è detto che gli investitori del thailandese potevano essere anche loro cinesi. Solo che tutto questo non ha senso perchè se i cinesi vogliono investire nel calcio per migliorare l'immagine del paese e portare avanti un progetto ambizioso perchè dovrebbero affidarsi ad un uomo così poco stimato negli ambienti finanziari internazionali e non ad uno di loro?


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si non si capiesce molto visto che anche Mr Bee ha dietro investitori cinesi


Io mi soffermerei su quest'ultima frase:



> Sembra chiaro a tutti che Bee Taechaubol non sembra possedere denaro sufficiente per acquistare il Milan. In base alle informazioni finanziarie che ho raccolto, *sembra chiaro che Silvio Berlusconi abbia deciso di vendere il Milan ad una cordata cinese con Bee Taechaubol nei panni di piccolo investitore*. Ma chi ha bisogno di comprare il Milan, con soldi liquidi, se si hanno amici molto ricchi?".



Se la seconda opzione si rivelasse vera significa che siamo stati a venduti a cinesi diversi da quelli capeggiati dal governo Cinese e la cosa non mi lascerebbe con l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma ti pensi? Direi grosse risate se finisce tutto così



Giuro, se ai primi di giugno mettono quelle foto nel sito ufficiale, io non potrei trattenermi dal morire dal ridere. 
Ci resto secco per le risate.


----------



## TheZio (23 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giuro, se ai primi di giugno mettono quelle foto nel sito ufficiale, io non potrei trattenermi dal morire dal ridere.
> Ci resto secco per le risate.



Potrebbero chiudere tutti i siti e giornali di sport e lasciare aperto solo Milanworld


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E alla fine vedrete che tutto il cerchio si chiuderà così come era iniziato e come tutti hanno voluto nascondere, tranne questo forum.
> Salterà fuori che uno degli investitori principali è Mr Pink, che la tipa rumena aveva già spoilerato il tutto, e che foto e firme ufficiali sono già state fatte da mesi
> 
> Sarà tutto semplicissimo.




Al momento resta comunque l'ipotesi a cui credo di più


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2015)

Ad oggi le uniche prove che abbiamo sono le foto con Mr. Pink e gli incontri con Richard Lee. Il resto è noia e solo speculazioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Scusate posso farvi una domanda ... 

io 2 mesi fa chiesi se fosse possibile che il nano ( esempio ) venda il 60 % a Lee il 20% a Bee e si tenga il 20% .. mi avete preso per il C ma .. potrebbe anche essere ..


----------



## just (23 Aprile 2015)

quello che vuol dire forbes e' semplicissimo. Analizzando tutti gli affari di mr bee risulta evidente che siano affari di piccola entita'. Nulla a che vedere col miliardo dell affare milan. Ma , ed e' la considerazione finale, che bisogno hai di cercare danaro per comprare il milan se...dietro hai gente ( lui dice cinese) che ha danaro liquido( ovvero cash)?


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> quello che vuol dire forbes e' semplicissimo. Analizzando tutti gli affari di mr bee risulta evidente che siano affari di piccola entita'. Nulla a che vedere col miliardo dell affare milan. Ma , ed e' la considerazione finale, che bisogno hai di cercare danaro per comprare il milan se...dietro hai gente ( lui dice cinese) che ha danaro liquido( ovvero cash)?



Secondo me ti sbagli Just,Forbes diche chiaramente che: 



> In base alle informazioni finanziarie che ho raccolto, *sembra chiaro che Silvio Berlusconi abbia deciso di vendere il Milan ad una cordata cinese con Bee Taechaubol nei panni di piccolo investitore*.".



La mia paura più grande è che si tratti di una cordata diversa rispetto a quella capeggiata dal governo.


----------



## just (23 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Secondo me ti sbagli Just,Forbes diche chiaramente che:
> 
> 
> 
> La mia paura più grande è che si tratti di una cordata diversa rispetto a quella capeggiata dal governo.





e' la stessa identica cosa.Mr bee e' il rappresentante di un gruppo cinese. Ora io domando: non sappiamo chi sono i cinesi di mr bee ma manco quelli di mr lee. Ancora.. i cinesi indicati dal vp della camera di commercio sono quelli di mr lee di mr bee o altri?
per cui..come faccio a fare il tifo per questi o quelli?
ps: il fondo doyen bisogna vedere con che quota entra.Se ci sono i cinesi ovvio minoritaria


----------



## The P (23 Aprile 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> La notizia mi sembra un pò contradditoria ma se l'ho interpretato correttamente vogliono dire che Mr.Bee non avendo la liquidità necessaria a chiudere l'operazione da solo (si sapeva) ha messo insieme una cordata di imprenditori cinesi (i rich friends) di cui lui farebbe il rappresentante/intermediario (front man). Di fatto è una news già uscita in Italia nei giorni scorsi, quando si è detto che gli investitori del thailandese potevano essere anche loro cinesi. Solo che tutto questo non ha senso *perchè se i cinesi vogliono investire nel calcio per migliorare l'immagine del paese e portare avanti un progetto ambizioso perchè dovrebbero affidarsi ad un uomo così poco stimato negli ambienti finanziari internazionali e non ad uno di loro?*



visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul. 

Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee). 

La stessa GLS potrebbe essere utile al governo cinese per l'organizzazione di altre importanti attività calcistiche sul territorio, che il rapporto di Mr Bee con questa associazione potrebbe agevolare.

Ecco come Mr Bee è entrato nell'affare. 

Naturalmente è una mia personale ricostruzione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul.
> 
> Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee).
> 
> ...




Complimenti, io non avevo fatto il collegamento e credo nessun'altro


Qualche giornalista ti scopiazzerà


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul.
> 
> Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee).
> 
> ...



Ricostruzione molto plausibile. Ci può assolutamente stare.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questa è una tua supposizione che personalmente non condivido perché nessuno fa un investimento simile solo per guadagnarci con le plusvalenze. In ogni caso Forbes dice che Bee sarà in minoranza quindi la Doyen eventualmente non avrebbe il potere di fare ciò che temi.



Nell'articolo di Forbes _non si dice che Bee sarà in minoranza_. 
Noi sappiamo però che Bee vuole comperare la maggioranza del Milan e che chi lo appoggerebbe dovrebbe essere la Doyen.
Ora, che Bee non abbia i soldi sufficienti lo afferma anche Forbes, quindi da dove verrebbero i quattrini? Secondo me proprio dalla Doyen. Quindi la Doyen avrebbe la maggioranza, non certo Bee.
Questa la mia supposizione, che non mi sembra molto campata in aria.
Un investimento del genere potrebbe creare nel tempo plusvalenze infinite. Basti pensare di comprare le migliori promesse del mondo per quattro spicci e rivenderli a 40-80 Mln. 
C'è pieno il mercato di questi affari, in stile Cuadrado, Dybala, Pogba e compagnia cantante.
Un business, ma non per il Milan: solo per i padroni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul.
> 
> Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee).
> 
> ...





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Complimenti, io non avevo fatto il collegamento e credo nessun'altro
> 
> 
> Qualche giornalista ti scopiazzerà



Ora ho verificato che questa notizia era stata lanciata da Repubblica il 4 febbraio. Qui la foto.


----------



## The P (23 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Complimenti, io non avevo fatto il collegamento e credo nessun'altro
> 
> 
> *Qualche giornalista ti scopiazzerà*



Grazie Dumba, se accadrà mi sentirò un po' come [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] 



Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> 
> ...


----------



## The P (23 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ora ho verificato che questa notizia era stata lanciata da Repubblica il 4 febbraio. Qui la foto.



C'è anche questa foto pubblicata su Instagram con Dana vicino a James Davies-Yandle:

Vedi l'allegato 1044


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul.
> 
> Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee).
> 
> ...


Quindi ci troveremmo se ipotizzassimo che non c'è nessun'asta ma che i prossimi(?) acquirenti del Milan saranno i cinesi con Bee intermediario? È un'ipotesi che avevo già fatto perché in un affare simile non credo ci possano esistere aste.


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul.
> 
> Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee).
> 
> ...



Quindi mi stai dicendo che i Cinesi capeggiati dal governo potrebberò essere quelli della cordata di Bee e non quelli di Lee?.E quello che è stato detto dal vice-presidente della camera di commercio italia-Cina?.


----------



## The P (23 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi ci troveremmo se ipotizzassimo che non c'è nessun'asta ma che i prossimi(?) acquirenti del Milan saranno i cinesi con Bee intermediario? È un'ipotesi che avevo già fatto perché in un affare simile non credo ci possano esistere aste.



A parer mio di intermediari ce ne sono più di uno. E' un'affare grosso che mette insieme più attori, essendo una cordata ognuno ha i proprio uomini di garanzia.


----------



## Doctore (23 Aprile 2015)

Scusate alla fine con una cordata del genere che prospettive ci sono di vedere un milan che se la gioca con real bayer ecc??
Non dico il prossimo anno per carità...magari fra 2/3 anni eh.


----------



## The P (23 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che i Cinesi capeggiati dal governo potrebberò essere quelli della cordata di Bee e non quelli di Lee?.E quello che è stato detto dal vice-presidente della camera di commercio italia-Cina?.



Non ho la minima idea del rapporto tra Mr Bee e Lee, io ho ipotizzato che c'è un rapporto anche tra Bee il Governo cinese e quindi dico che quello che ha rivelato Forbes può essere veritiero, cioé Bee è un'azionista della cordata cinese.


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate posso farvi una domanda ...
> 
> io 2 mesi fa chiesi se fosse possibile che il nano ( esempio ) venda il 60 % a Lee il 20% a Bee e si tenga il 20% .. mi avete preso per il C ma .. potrebbe anche essere ..



Penso proprio che andrà così, più o meno.
Bee diventerà uno dei soci, ma le quote di maggioranza apparterranno alla cordata cinese, il cui referente sarà Mr. Pink che a sua volta sarà il nuovo presidente del Milan. 

Nemmeno Silvio uscirà definitivamente di scena. 
Il futuro del Milan è l'azionariato popolare, a cui prenderà parte la stessa famiglia Berlusconi. 

Il Milan diventerà a tutti gli effetti un club calcistico con più teste per farne una superpotenza.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questa è una tua supposizione che personalmente non condivido perché nessuno fa un investimento simile solo per guadagnarci con le plusvalenze. In ogni caso Forbes dice che Bee sarà in minoranza quindi la Doyen eventualmente non avrebbe il potere di fare ciò che temi.



Chiedo scusa, ho letto l'articolo di Forbes bypassando il titolo.
In effetti è possibile che Bee sia il Front Man dei cinesi, ma questo non spiegherebbe tutto lo sbattimento di Bee e Lee, le 2 "due diligences", e così via.
E poi, perchè i cinesi dovrebbero tirarsi dietro un terzo incomodo come Lee: che glie ne frega? Mica gli mancheranno i quattrini per una minoranza che potrebbe tranquillamente essere assorbita dall'azionariato popolare in Cina?
Io penso che_ l'ipotesi_ di Forbes sia dovuta al fatto che trovino inspiegabile la presenza di Bee nell'affare e cerchino di dargli un significato.


----------



## TheZio (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul.
> 
> Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee).
> 
> ...



Ottimo! Vorrei solo aggiungere che Bee è molto legato a Cannavaro, attuale allenatore del Guangzhou Evergrande, il cui proprietario è un nome che girava x il Milan (mi sembra Wang o chi per lui)..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul.
> 
> Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee).
> 
> ...



In effetti la tua ricostruzione sta perfettamente in piedi.
Meglio così.
Mr Bee mi diventerebbe più simpatico (pardon, meno antipatico).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2015)

non ci sto capendo più nulla


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Aprile 2015)

Ricapitolando: 



> In base alle informazioni finanziarie che ho raccolto, sembra chiaro che Silvio Berlusconi abbia deciso di vendere il Milan ad una cordata cinese con Bee Taechaubol nei panni* di piccolo investitore*.



L'articolo sottolinea che Bee sarebbe solo un piccolo investitore e non chi comanda,chi comanda sarannò i cinesi e già cosi andrebbe bene,inoltre il fondo Doyen non viene neanchè nominato e molto probabilmente non è mai c'entrato nulla con questo affare.Ora se riprendiamo le dichiarazioni del buon Just:



> in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee



Capiamo che la cordata di Bee dovrebbe comunque avere l'appoggio del governo Cinese e quindi in questo caso le visioni di un milan stellare e capeggiato dalla Cina si realizzerebbero comunque andando solo a sostituire il nome di Lee con Bee,giusto?;I capoccia sarebberò comunque i Cinesi ed Bee avrebbe un ruolo di intermediario/comprimario per l'esterno.Inoltre questi cinesi possono essere benissimo quelli che sono andati a parlare con Berlusconi,è lo stesso Vice-Presidente della Camera di Commercio Cina-Italia aveva affermato la presenza di una società Thailandese insieme agli altri colossi,ovviamente ciò che è stato detto dai giornali in questi giorni di un Bee che vorrebbe acquistare la maggioranza come Capo-Cordata sarebbe solamente una Bufala e le cose in realtà starebbero in questo modo.Che finalmente tutto torni?


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul.
> 
> Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee).
> 
> ...


Ora che me lo fai notare mi ricordo di aver letto una notizia relativa a scuole calcio aperte in Cina da Mr.Bee ed in effetti la tua ricostruzione è molto interessante. A mio modesto parere però non ritengo possibile che dietro alla cordata di Bee vi sia il governo cinese. Dalle famose foto di marzo scattate nella villa di Berlusconi sappiamo che erano presenti il vice-presidente dell'Apecf, organizzazione no-profit vicinissima al Partito Comunista cinese, Richard Lee e Mr.Pink, oltre ad altri personaggi di origine cinese. 
Secondo me è probabile che in quell'incontro si siano effettivamente siglati accordi per operazioni relative allo sport ed al commercio come ha riportato il sito dell'organizzazione ma ritengo anche che nella stessa occasione, magari promossa dallo stesso Lee, si siano poste le basi della futura trattativa. Lee ha presentato a Berlusconi un uomo, Xiao Wunan, che rappresenta il governo, cioè chi ha davvero ispirato l'affare, ed un imprenditore, Mr.Pink, che probabilmente è tra quelli che formano la cordata. Di fatto ha dato via al progetto. Infatti poco dopo è partita la due diligence e meno di un mese più tardi Lee è andato ad Arcore. Per me tutto è incominciato quella sera. La Cina sarà al centro del Milan e lo farà attraverso uomini cinesi di rappresentanza.

Bee per me sta portando avanti un'operazione "personale" che lo ha portato a cercare e mettere insieme investitori disposti a condividere con lui il rischio di questa avventura. Probabilmente è così che è entrato in contatto con Doyen e forse anche con imprenditori cinesi che stanno agendo in proprio.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando:
> 
> L'articolo sottolinea che Bee sarebbe solo un piccolo investitore e non chi comanda,chi comanda sarannò i cinesi e già cosi andrebbe bene,inoltre il fondo Doyen non viene neanchè nominato e molto probabilmente non è mai c'entrato nulla con questo affare.Ora se riprendiamo le dichiarazioni del buon Just..........



Può essere che non c'entri nulla la Doyen, ma ho forti dubbi.
La gazzetta del 13 Marzo ipotizzava un legame tra Bee e l'amico Nelio Lucas, CEO della Doyen.
Non so dove ho letto stamani (credo il Corriere) che Bee arriverebbe a Milano da Londra, dove incontrerà quel personaggio.
Può essere che siano state sempre delle ipotesi, ma non mi stupirebbe che ci fosse un legame, peraltro finora sempre confermato dalla stampa (per quello che vale).


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Può essere che non c'enti nulla la Doyen, ma ho forti dubbi.
> La gazzetta del 13 Marzo ipotizzava un legame tra Bee e l'amico Nelio Lucas, CEO della Doyen.
> Non so dove ho letto stamani (credo il Corriere) che Bee arriverebbe a Milano da Londra, dove incontrerà quel personaggio.
> Può essere che siano state sempre delle ipotesi, ma non mi stupirebbe che ci fosse un legame, peraltro finora sempre confermato dalla stampa (per quello che vale).



Se ci pensi non c'è un giornale che sia uno che abbia la stessa visione dei fatti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non ho capito , vende in termini di copie o venuto in termini di.. insomma.. ci siamo capiti haha



Nel senso di venduti tipo gli arbitri con la Juve......


----------



## Hammer (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che questa ricostruzione (che comunque non sappiamo quanto possa essere veritiera) è un'ipotesi che avevo paventato da un po' qui sul forum, provo anche a spiegare quali possano essere i motivi per cui il governo cinese si affidi a uno come Tacheboul.
> 
> Come anticipato già nell'articolo di Next Magazine, riportato in esclusiva su MW (http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva-mw-il-75-del-milan-cina-ecco-l-articolo-integrale-vt26978.html), in Cina è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese” che prevede di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici. Tre le prime manovre l'istituzione del _National Football Youth Program_ patrocinato dal Governo Cinese e portato avanti da chi? Dalla *GLS Football Academy di James Davies-Yandle amico e collaboratore di Dana e Tacheboul *(colui che si trova appunto nel selfie di museo Milan con Dana e Mr Bee).
> 
> ...



Una ricostruzione del puzzle brillante, speriamo!


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2015)

A sapere la sacrosanta verità sono in pochi, pochissimi. Non ci resta che avere pazienza fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Grazie Dumba, se accadrà mi sentirò un po' come [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]





The P ha scritto:


> C'è anche questa foto pubblicata su Instagram con Dana vicino a James Davies-Yandle:
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1044



Complimenti ancora per la ricostruzione, fino ad ora è davvero la più logica di tutte! E supportata anche da prove di fatto (le due foto postate prima).


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nel senso di venduti tipo gli arbitri con la Juve......



HAHAH chiaro


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ora che me lo fai notare mi ricordo di aver letto una notizia relativa a scuole calcio aperte in Cina da Mr.Bee ed in effetti la tua ricostruzione è molto interessante. A mio modesto parere però non ritengo possibile che dietro alla cordata di Bee vi sia il governo cinese. Dalle famose foto di marzo scattate nella villa di Berlusconi sappiamo che erano presenti il vice-presidente dell'Apecf, organizzazione no-profit vicinissima al Partito Comunista cinese, Richard Lee e Mr.Pink, oltre ad altri personaggi di origine cinese.
> Secondo me è probabile che in quell'incontro si siano effettivamente siglati accordi per operazioni relative allo sport ed al commercio come ha riportato il sito dell'organizzazione ma ritengo anche che nella stessa occasione, magari promossa dallo stesso Lee, si siano poste le basi della futura trattativa. Lee ha presentato a Berlusconi un uomo, Xiao Wunan, che rappresenta il governo, cioè chi ha davvero ispirato l'affare, ed un imprenditore, Mr.Pink, che probabilmente è tra quelli che formano la cordata. Di fatto ha dato via al progetto. Infatti poco dopo è partita la due diligence e meno di un mese più tardi Lee è andato ad Arcore. Per me tutto è incominciato quella sera. La Cina sarà al centro del Milan e lo farà attraverso uomini cinesi di rappresentanza.
> 
> Bee per me sta portando avanti un'operazione "personale" che lo ha portato a cercare e mettere insieme investitori disposti a condividere con lui il rischio di questa avventura. Probabilmente è così che è entrato in contatto con Doyen e forse anche con imprenditori cinesi che stanno agendo in proprio.



Però dietro alla cordata di Lee erano usciti i nomi di Wanda Group,Alibaba,Huawei,Wahaha e una compagnia Thai non precisata che potrebbe essere quella di Mr Bee


----------



## just (23 Aprile 2015)

Quando leggo sto attento sempre alle fonti.Se sia forbes che sole 24 ore dicono che ci siano i cinesi dietro sono portato più a credere a loro che , con tutto il rispetto ,ad un pepe di Stefano che parla del fondo doyen dietro Mr bee.Anche perché sentir dire che la cordata doyen e' interessata al lato sportivo mentre i cinesi solo al brand e' evidente una castroneria partorita da un giornalista che oltre milanello non va.
Magari ci sarà pure la doyen ma i pezzi grossi sono cinesi.A proposito : si è parlato di un ipotetico terzo gruppo di cinesi interessatra pur essendo orgogliosi pur essendo i miliardari cinesi sempre più numerosi mi sentirei di escludere che la metà di loro siano interessati al milan


----------



## just (23 Aprile 2015)

Se ricordi bene il vp camera di commercio aveva escluso a tl che dietro ci fosse il governo .Aveva parlato di zong soltanto in quella intervista senza fare i nomi degli altri.In precedenti interviste aveva indicato tra l altro il gruppo Wanda che però su ma ha detto non essere dentro è un fondo thailandese
Mi sembra che fosse Mr pink quello di arcore più legato al governo cinese


----------



## Brain84 (23 Aprile 2015)

Ormai all'80% il Milan sarà cinese, ma questo noi lo sapevamo da mesi e lo avevamo confermato a metà Marzo.


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> Se ricordi bene il vp camera di commercio aveva escluso a tl che dietro ci fosse il governo .Aveva parlato di zong soltanto in quella intervista senza fare i nomi degli altri.In precedenti interviste aveva indicato tra l altro il gruppo Wanda che però su ma ha detto non essere dentro è un fondo thailandese
> Mi sembra che fosse Mr pink quello di arcore più legato al governo cinese



Quella di Fu sarà stata una smentita di facciata,che ci sia dietro il governo è stato confermato anche da Ordine, che ieri diceva che vogliono sfruttare il brand del Milan per aprire parchi tematici e ristoranti.Inoltre il Milan aiuterebbe la Cina a ottenere i mondiali di calcio del 2026


----------



## just (23 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Quella di Fu sarà stata una smentita di facciata,che ci sia dietro il governo è stato confermato anche da Ordine, che ieri diceva che vogliono sfruttare il brand del Milan per aprire parchi tematici e ristoranti.Inoltre il Milan aiuterebbe la Cina a ottenere i mondiali di calcio del 2026



Non mi è parsa una smentita di facciata.Anzi...
Vero che ordine ha confermato ma quelli de vp camera di commercio sono gli stessi di Lee ?sono un terzo gruppo o stanno con Mr bee?

Insomma Di sicuro i cinesi stanno con bee e Lee ( uno scioglilingua ).Azzardo una ipotesi ( tanto non ci prendo mai): quelli di Mr bee sono quelli del vp della camera di commercio che non hanno rapporti col governo e tra di loro hanno un fondo thailandese 
Quelli di Mr Lee sono quelli della foto ad arcore ( Mr pink e il presidente di quella onlus governativa)

Vabbè che i cinesi so 1,2 ...ma mica staranno tutti ad arcore!!!!!


----------



## ralf (23 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> Non mi è parsa una smentita di facciata.Anzi...
> Vero che ordine ha confermato ma quelli de vp camera di commercio sono gli stessi di Lee ?sono un terzo gruppo o stanno con Mr bee?
> 
> Insomma di sicuro i cinesi stanno con bee e Lee ( uno scioglilingua ).Azzardo una ipotesi ( tanto non ci prendo mai): quelli di Mr bee sono quelli del vp della camera di commercio che non hanno rapporti col governo e tra di loro hanno un fondo thailandese
> ...



Magari è vero che si è ritirato il gruppo Wanda e che si sono aggiunti il gruppo legato a Chemchina e Fosun (3a cordata?)


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Aprile 2015)

Semplicemente la società thailandese nominata dal vice presidente è quella di Mr.Bee e così si chiuderebbe il cerchio,no?.


----------



## Victorss (23 Aprile 2015)

Come ipotizzavo io stamane..mi sembra la cosa piu plausibile a sto punto..


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> 
> ...



Forbes è 100 volte più affidabile delle varie fonti italiane che riportano notizie facendo copia-incolla da altri siti, forum compresi (volevo farvi i complimenti per il lavoro che state facendo, non ho più modo di entrare spesso nel forum ma vi leggo sempre molto volentieri) 
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] possono testimoniare che io sono stato uno dei primi a credere fin dall'anno scorso ad una cessione della società nel breve termine, direi che siamo in dirittura d'arrivo, bisogna solamente aspettare il termine della stagione per l'ufficializzazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> 
> ...



A proposito di fusioni... avanti tutta!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Forbes è 100 volte più affidabile delle varie fonti italiane che riportano notizie facendo copia-incolla da altri siti, forum compresi (volevo farvi i complimenti per il lavoro che state facendo, non ho più modo di entrare spesso nel forum ma vi leggo sempre molto volentieri)
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] possono testimoniare che io sono stato uno dei primi a credere fin dall'anno scorso ad una cessione della società nel breve termine, direi che siamo in dirittura d'arrivo, bisogna solamente aspettare il termine della stagione per l'ufficializzazione



Il santone.

Comunque anche per me era questione di tempo. Mi sarei aspettato un altro anno di agonia però, meglio così.


----------



## just (24 Aprile 2015)

Stasera suma ha confermato quanto detto da ordine : Berlusconi più attratto da chi ha condotto la trattativa con molta discrezione cioè Mr Lee.
Ora forse più che a Mr bee si riferisce a Sky e Repubblica


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2015)

dai Lee dai...piazza la zampata finale,ti prego!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su questo forum, da tempo, si è ipotizzato che Mr Bee ed i cinesi potessero far parte, più o meno, della stessa cordata pronta ad acquistare il Milan.
> Ecco, di seguito, quello che scrive Forbes (per la precisione, Mike Ozanian) in merito alla cessione del Milan:
> "Sembra chiaro a tutti che Bee Taechaubol non sembra possedere denaro sufficiente per acquistare il Milan. In base alle informazioni finanziarie che ho raccolto, sembra chiaro che Silvio Berlusconi abbia deciso di vendere il Milan ad una cordata cinese con Bee Taechaubol nei panni di piccolo investitore. Ma chi ha bisogno di comprare il Milan, con soldi liquidi, se si hanno amici molto ricchi?".
> In seguito, lo stesso giornalista analizza la situazione finanziaria dello stesso Mr Bee, svelando affari e documenti allegati che potete trovare QUI -) forbes.com/sites/mikeozanian/2015/04/22/is-berlusconi-actually-selling-ac-milan-to-chinese-with-taechaubol-as-front-man/



Cominciamo a chiarire una cosa.
Forbes (ma direi il giornalista Mike Ozanian) scrive testualmente:

Titolo - *Berlusconi sta attualmente vendendo il Milan ai cinesi con Taechaubol come rappresentante* *?*

Testo - "Ho già scritto che Bee Taechaubol, l'imprenditore Tailandese, che si dice stia comprando il Milan, non sembra avere molti quattrini.
Bene, sulla base di ulteriori informazioni finanziarie a mie mani, risulta chiaro che, *se dovesse avvenire l'accordo con Taechaubol*, Silvio Berlusconi sta *veramente vendendo la sua squadra di calcio italiana a investitori cinesi con Taechaubol solo come piccolo investitore*."
Segue una descrizione degli interessi del Bee che portano a un totale di 9,2 Mln di $, con la chiusa finale:
" Ma chi ha bisogno di cash, quando si hanno amici ricchi?"

Intanto il giornalista fa _un'ipotes_i confermata da un _punto di domanda _già nel titolo.

Prosegue poi richiamando suoi precedenti articoli che sostenevano la scarsità di mezzi di Me Bee e fa un ulteriore riferimento a un articolo di Carlo Festa, pubblicato dal sole 24ore del 22 Aprile, già commentato su MW.
Alla fine conclude dicendo che *se * dovesse avvenire l'accordo con Mr Bee, Berlusconi venderebbe ai cinesi lasciando solo una piccola parte allo stesso Bee.
Dopo il rendiconto delle partecipazioni del Bee in diverse imprese, contabilizzabili in 9,2Mln di $, conclude dicendo una cosa che contraddirebbe, a mio parere, l'ipotesi del titolo:"Cosa importa avere i quattrini se si hanno amici ricchi?", che io interpreto così:" Mr Bee ha diverse partecipazioni minoritarie in imprese altrui. Perchè dovrebbe raccogliere fondi cash per comprare una quota del Milan? Lo faccia comprare da loro"

In conclusione: Ozanian non sa niente di certo, ma _presume _ che la vendita verrà fatta ai cinesi, tutt'al più lasciando una quota di minoranza a Mr Bee, che potrebbe essere solo il loro rappresentante, in quanto non ha il denaro sufficiente per fare l'intero acquisto.

Tutto l'articolo si basa sui "se" e sui condizionali, sull'ipotesi iniziale e sulle possibili (ma nemmeno probabili) conclusioni.
Alla fine: anche lui, come gli altri giornalisti italiani, non sa niente e cerca di interpretare la situazione.
Del resto si sa che tutto il mondo è paese...


----------



## Fedeshi (24 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Cominciamo a chiarire una cosa.
> Forbes (ma direi il giornalista Mike Ozanian) scrive testualmente:
> 
> Titolo - *Berlusconi sta attualmente vendendo il Milan ai cinesi con Taechaubol come rappresentante* *?*
> ...



Grazie mille per il lavoro svolto!.Adesso è tutto più chiaro.Così sembra quasi che l'articolo muova dei dubbi sulla veridicità dell'offerta di Bee, che andando a vedere il suo patrimonio potrebbe solo permettersi di fare il "pesce piccolo" in questa operazione.Grazie a te stanotte dormiro sonni più tranquilli sperando che domani arrivino notizia ancor più confortanti sui cinesi di Lee.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Cominciamo a chiarire una cosa.
> Forbes (ma direi il giornalista Mike Ozanian) scrive testualmente:
> 
> Titolo - *Berlusconi sta attualmente vendendo il Milan ai cinesi con Taechaubol come rappresentante* *?*
> ...




Hai riportato, semplicemente, quello che ho già scritto. E' ovvio che, considerando che la trattativa è delicatissima e ancora incerta, anche lui si faccia delle domande (mica è Berlusconi, la Fininvest, Mr Bee o Lee che stanno parlando).

Il succo del discorso, la parte interessante che abbiamo voluto sottolineare, è il possibile ruolo di minoranza di Mr Bee. Una novità, visto che tutti i media lo danno come capo assoluto e padre padrone.


----------



## Fedeshi (24 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hai riportato, semplicemente, quello che ho già scritto. E' ovvio che, considerando che la trattativa è delicatissima e ancora incerta, anche lui si faccia delle domande (mica è Berlusconi, la Fininvest, Mr Bee o Lee che stanno parlando).
> 
> Il succo del discorso, la parte interessante che abbiamo voluto sottolineare, *è il possibile ruolo di minoranza di Mr Bee. Una novità, visto che tutti i media lo danno come capo assoluto e padre padrone.*



Secondo me invece la cosa più interessante di questo articolo e che si mette in discussione la veridicita dell'offerta vera e propria da parte di Bee nel voler analizzare il suo patrimonio,ed anche nella frase finale " Ma chi ha bisogno di cash, quando si hanno amici ricchi?" sembra quasi che lo dica in maniera sarcastica.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece la cosa più interessante di questo articolo e che si mette in discussione la veridicita dell'offerta vera e propria da parte di Bee nel voler analizzare il suo patrimonio,ed anche nella frase finale " Ma chi ha bisogno di cash, quando si hanno amici ricchi?" sembra quasi che lo dica in maniera sarcastica.



Quella è una cosa abbastanza vecchia. Te lo assicuro perchè, ovviamente, stiamo seguendo la vicenda nei minimi particolari. 

Qualche tempo fa, Alciato fece un servizio con il quale smentì le voci che parlano di Mr Bee "senza soldi".


----------



## Fedeshi (24 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quella è una cosa abbastanza vecchia. Te lo assicuro perchè, ovviamente, stiamo seguendo la vicenda nei minimi particolari.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa, Alciato fece un servizio con il quale smentì le voci che parlano di Mr Bee "senza soldi".



L'articolo praticamente esclude nella maniera più assoluta che Bee possa essere il capo della cordata ma solo uno dei tanti imprenditori,ritenendo che abbia un patrimonio troppo esiguo per far fronte a questa operazione in prima persona. A questo punto sono propenso a pensare che Bee sia la famosa società Thailandese citata dal Vice-Presidente qualche mese fà.Però se mi dici che la storia del ridotto patrimonio è tutta una leggenda metropolitana,allora il mio discorso e l'articolo di Forbes vanno a farsi benedire.


----------



## Basileuon (24 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> L'articolo praticamente esclude nella maniera più assoluta che Bee possa essere il capo della cordata ma solo uno dei tanti imprenditori,ritenendo che abbia un patrimonio troppo esiguo per far fronte a questa operazione in prima persona. A questo punto sono propenso a pensare che Bee sia la famosa società Thailandese citata dal Vice-Presidente qualche mese fà.Però se mi dici che la storia del ridotto patrimonio è tutta una leggenda metropolitana,allora il mio discorso e l'articolo di Forbes vanno a farsi benedire.





Io invece l'ho interpretato in modo diametralmente opposto: Bee non ha i soldi per comprarsi tutto il Milan, unisce un po' di amici ricchi e amministra i fondi che gli vengono dati come capocordata... praticamente come se fosse un AD


----------



## Renegade (24 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Cominciamo a chiarire una cosa.
> Forbes (ma direi il giornalista Mike Ozanian) scrive testualmente:
> 
> Titolo - *Berlusconi sta attualmente vendendo il Milan ai cinesi con Taechaubol come rappresentante* *?*
> ...



Quindi è esattamente l'opposto della notizia. Va beh.

Comunque resto dell'idea che Bee e Lee siano due parti completamente diverse e opposte.


----------



## just (24 Aprile 2015)

ragazzi il finale del pezzo mi pare elementare. Perche' deve fare la fatica di raccogliere soldi qua e la se alle spalle ha gente che ti fornisce il cash? Ma soffermarsi solo su questa parte del pezzo mi pare riduttivo.
La cosa piu importante e' che forbes dava a mr bee poche chance perche' finanziariamente NON in grado di una operazione del genere. Oggi dopo controlli secondo il giornale mr bee puo' acquistare il milan perche' i soldi che da non sono suoi ma di altri investitori evidente in grado di farlo.
Quel se mi pare piu che normale. Noi ci facciamo influenzare da sky e repubblica che danno per definito il tutto. Non e' vero!
sono in ballo due cordate .Mr bee ha dietro gente con i soldi berlusca attende l offerta anche se e' piu propenso per l altra cordata.
Possibilita? 50 e 50


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Aprile 2015)

L'articolo l'ho scandagliato anche nei piccoli particolari, con i relativi allegati.
Ozanian ha scritto più volte su Forbes riguardo a Mr Bee, sempre mettendo in rilievo la sua scarsità di mezzi in relazione all'offerta, ipotizzando per primo che avesse saputo qualcosa in Cina e tentasse di intrufolarsi a scopo di guadagno.
Ovviamente le sue considerazioni sulla penuria finanziaria di Bee si scontrano con i dati che risulterebbero: come fa un piccolo imprenditore a fare una simile offerta (500-600 Mln) se la sua capacità finanziaria è così limitata? Domanda che tutti si sono fatta. 
La sua ipotesi è quella che rappresenti una cordata cinese, alla quale lui apparterrebbe, acquisendo insieme a costoro una quota di minoranza. Una ipotesi semplicemente campata in aria, senza nessun aggancio con la realtà, se non per un nesso logico: pochi soldi, ergo rappresenta qualcuno, ergo sono i cinesi. Nel bailammme delle ipotesi ci sta anche questa.

La Gazzetta del 13 Marzo ipotizzava, invece, che dietro a Mr Bee ci fosse la Doyen, motivando con qualche argomento in più di Ozanian: dietro a Mr Bee ci potrebbe essere Nelio Lucas, amico di Bee e AD della Doyen, che ha partecipato nell' estate 2013 al summit di Catania con Galliani, Lotito & Co., con successivi incontri tra i due a Forte dei Marmi e a Milano. Rapporti personali buoni tra AG & Lucas, ma il Milan ha sempre tenuto alla larga la Doyen. Nel bailamme delle ipotesi non ci sta anche questa?

A mio parere ci sta anche meglio. 
Fosse vera la prima sarei felicissimo, tutti la sposerebbero (molti l'hanno già fatto).
Il fatto è che la seconda non è meno probabile. 
Ma anche più pericolosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fidati. Non si sarebbe saputo nulla. Perché Lee a differenza di Bee non è uno speculatore che mira solo a farsi pubblicità e che parla da proprietario. Ha dimostrato di essere una persona serissima. Arrivasse non lo saprebbe nessuno perché non andrebbe a sbandierarlo ai quattro venti come il collega asiatico.



Però è ben strano che Bee fosse così euforico l'altro giorno. Non credo che neanche lui rimanga con le pive nel sacco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Forbes è 100 volte più affidabile delle varie fonti italiane che riportano notizie facendo copia-incolla da altri siti, forum compresi (volevo farvi i complimenti per il lavoro che state facendo, non ho più modo di entrare spesso nel forum ma vi leggo sempre molto volentieri)
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] possono testimoniare che io sono stato uno dei primi a credere fin dall'anno scorso ad una cessione della società nel breve termine, direi che siamo in dirittura d'arrivo, bisogna solamente aspettare il termine della stagione per l'ufficializzazione


Chi ti ha detto che siamo stati venduti?


----------



## just (24 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> L'articolo l'ho scandagliato anche nei piccoli particolari, con i relativi allegati.
> Ozanian ha scritto più volte su Forbes riguardo a Mr Bee, sempre mettendo in rilievo la sua scarsità di mezzi in relazione all'offerta, ipotizzando per primo che avesse saputo qualcosa in Cina e tentasse di intrufolarsi a scopo di guadagno.
> Ovviamente le sue considerazioni sulla penuria finanziaria di Bee si scontrano con i dati che risulterebbero: come fa un piccolo imprenditore a fare una simile offerta (500-600 Mln) se la sua capacità finanziaria è così limitata? Domanda che tutti si sono fatta.
> La sua ipotesi è quella che rappresenti una cordata cinese, alla quale lui apparterrebbe, acquisendo insieme a costoro una quota di minoranza. Una ipotesi semplicemente campata in aria, senza nessun aggancio con la realtà, se non per un nesso logico: pochi soldi, ergo rappresenta qualcuno, ergo sono i cinesi. Nel bailammme delle ipotesi ci sta anche questa.
> ...



la sua ipotesi??? temo tu non abbia letto il pezzo bene....*Ora, in base ad alcune informazioni finanziarie supplementari che ha ottenuto*... non fa ipotesi ma ha indagato!


----------



## Superpippo9 (24 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> L'articolo l'ho scandagliato anche nei piccoli particolari, con i relativi allegati.
> Ozanian ha scritto più volte su Forbes riguardo a Mr Bee, sempre mettendo in rilievo la sua scarsità di mezzi in relazione all'offerta, ipotizzando per primo che avesse saputo qualcosa in Cina e tentasse di intrufolarsi a scopo di guadagno.
> Ovviamente le sue considerazioni sulla penuria finanziaria di Bee si scontrano con i dati che risulterebbero: come fa un piccolo imprenditore a fare una simile offerta (500-600 Mln) se la sua capacità finanziaria è così limitata? Domanda che tutti si sono fatta.
> La sua ipotesi è quella che rappresenti una cordata cinese, alla quale lui apparterrebbe, acquisendo insieme a costoro una quota di minoranza. Una ipotesi semplicemente campata in aria, senza nessun aggancio con la realtà, se non per un nesso logico: pochi soldi, ergo rappresenta qualcuno, ergo sono i cinesi. Nel bailammme delle ipotesi ci sta anche questa.
> ...




Io credo che ad oggi le uniche certezze che noi spettatori abbiamo sono che Bee abbia presentato 550 milioni di euro a Fininvest su un conto corrente più 250 milioni di fideiussione ( Il sole 24 ore di un paio di giorni fa)...tutto il resto per noi tifosi sono semplicemente ipotesi. Altre certezze sono che tal Bee sia il rappresentante di qualcuno che ha messo sti soldi e che contemporaneamente sia colui che organizza in Cina tutti quegli eventi di promozione calcistica di cui si parla! ora si può provare a dedurre che i "suoi" soldi siano cinesi ( Forchielli è da marzo che lo dice) e che può anche darsi che tutte ste cordate di cui si parla non esistano!!! per quanto riguarda la Doyen onestamente a me interessa poco se ogni 2-3 anni si vendono dei giocatori al max del loro valore economico per rimpiazzarli con altri che tecnicamente li equivalgono; io vedo Porto, Atletico Madrid, Siviglia etc che ogni anno sono sempre li a giocarsi qualcosa di importante e a me da tifoso quello interessa; facendo un esempio al volo se la doyen l anno prossimo ci porta Falcao, Kondogbia e Rojo e poi tra 2 anni li rivendiamo anche solo facendo per il Milan 10 milioni di plusvalenza ( il resto se lo prende lei) e li rimpiazza con 3 dello stesso valore tecnico a me non interesserebbe niente!!!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> la sua ipotesi??? temo tu non abbia letto il pezzo bene....*Ora, in base ad alcune informazioni finanziarie supplementari che ha ottenuto*... non fa ipotesi ma ha indagato!



Le informazioni finanziarie supplementari riguardano unicamente la capitalizzazione di Mr Bee, che portano come conclusione a 9,2 Mln di $, quindi insufficienti a fare una proposta di 1 Mdo di $. 
Non temere: il pezzo l'ho sviscerato molto bene, allegati e precedenti compresi.


----------



## just (24 Aprile 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Le informazioni finanziarie supplementari riguardano unicamente la capitalizzazione di Mr Bee, che portano come conclusione a 9,2 Mln di $, quindi insufficienti a fare una proposta di 1 Mdo di $.
> Non temere: il pezzo l'ho sviscerato molto bene, allegati e precedenti compresi.



_Ho già scritto che Bee Taechaubol, l'uomo d'affari thailandeseriferito di acquistare il Milan, non sembra avere molto denaro .
Ebbene, sulla base delle informazioni finanziarie supplementari che ho ottenuto le mie mani , sta diventando chiaro che, se l'accordo con Taechaubol accade, Silvio Berlusconi è intenzionato a vendere la sua squadra di calcio italiana ad investitori cinesi con Taechaubol solo un piccolo investitore._


mi pare abbastanza chiaro.Uscito il nome di mr bee forbes si domanda : come fa questo a comprare il milan? dopo accertamenti hanno scoperto che dietro mr bee ( che nella cordata ha una piccola quota) ci sono i cinesi ben piu forti finanziariamente...

mi pare cosi ovvio!


----------



## Superpippo9 (24 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> _Ho già scritto che Bee Taechaubol, l'uomo d'affari thailandeseriferito di acquistare il Milan, non sembra avere molto denaro .
> Ebbene, sulla base delle informazioni finanziarie supplementari che ho ottenuto le mie mani , sta diventando chiaro che, se l'accordo con Taechaubol accade, Silvio Berlusconi è intenzionato a vendere la sua squadra di calcio italiana ad investitori cinesi con Taechaubol solo un piccolo investitore._
> 
> 
> ...



Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 ore anche oggi ha specificato che l' articolo di Forbes era solo un' interpretazione dei vari articoli usciti nei giorni passati e che dietro a mr Bee ci sono per l' 80% capitali cinesi e per il 20% capitali mediorientali; ha inoltre scritto che qualsiasi tipo di investimento cinese all' estero DEVE essere autorizzato dal governo di Pechino ( quindi cadrebbe di fatto il tifare gli "altri"che hanno il governo dietro) in più ha specificato che non vi è molta differenza tra Lee e Bee in quanto entrambi "affaristi" e intermediari di altri!


----------



## just (24 Aprile 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 ore anche oggi ha specificato che l' articolo di Forbes era solo un' interpretazione dei vari articoli usciti nei giorni passati e che dietro a mr Bee ci sono per l' 80% capitali cinesi e per il 20% capitali mediorientali; ha inoltre scritto che qualsiasi tipo di investimento cinese all' estero DEVE essere autorizzato dal governo di Pechino ( quindi cadrebbe di fatto il tifare gli "altri"che hanno il governo dietro) in più ha specificato che non vi è molta differenza tra Lee e Bee in quanto entrambi "affaristi" e intermediari di altri!



_ sulla base delle informazioni finanziarie supplementari che ho ottenuto le mie mani_... ti pare una interpretazione?

ma infatti solo l informazione cialtrona pensa e fa pensare che lee e bee comprino loro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2015)

*Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa. 
Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose: 
1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due. 
2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario. 
3) Mr Bee, con la sua cordata cinese-araba, in questo momento e’ in vantaggio sulle altre due cordate cinesi. Quindi a breve potrebbe avere un’esclusiva a trattare da Fininvest perché ha dimostrato di avere una fetta di soldi (si parla di 500 milioni) rendendoli disponibili su un conto corrente. Inoltre e’ il primo ad essersi mosso ed ha subito stretto una buona relazione con Berlusconi. 
4) Non e’ però detto che il Milan finisca sicuramente a Mr Bee. Rimane in vantaggio sugli altri ma Fininvest non ha assunto alcun impegno nei suoi confronti. Anche domani stesso puo’ decidere di tenersi il Milan e rimandare al mittente qualsiasi proposta. Oppure potrebbe iniziare trattative con nuovi soggetti. Non esiste infatti alcuna penale, malgrado quello che dicono alcuni giornali e tv, a carico di Fininvest per la rottura delle trattative. 
5) L’unica certezza è che se ci sara’ un passaggio di proprietà, il Milan sara’ posseduto da investitori cinesi, sia che arrivi Mr Bee o Richard Lee. Ma anche qui c’e’ da fare una puntualizzazione. Tutte le aziende in Cina, come pure gli investitori, sono di matrice governativa. E nello sconfinato territorio cinese per fare un investimento all’estero bisogna avere non solo l’autorizzazione del governo centrale di Pechino, ma anche quello delle amministrazioni regionali, che sono grandi quanto se non più dell’Italia come superficie. Quindi in questo caso ci vorranno mesi per il processo autorizzativo, senza sapere se tutto andra’ in porto. Insomma, per il Milan, almeno fino a giugno e luglio, non si avranno certezze.*


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



Addirittura Luglio? Scherziamo? 

Spero che sia già tutto definito. O quasi...


----------



## alcyppa (24 Aprile 2015)

Luglio? Fantastico.........


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Addirittura Luglio? Scherziamo?
> 
> Spero che sia già tutto definito. O quasi...





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Luglio? Fantastico.........



Beh, se la burocrazia cinese è quella c'è poco da fare. Mettiamoci nell'ordine di idee che la prossima stagione sarà comunque di transizione o di "ripartenza" e speriamo di riuscire a fare almeno un paio di ottimi colpi sul mercato. Per me sinceramente non ci sarebbero problemi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



Luglio? E la programmazione per la prossima stagione quando si farebbe?


----------



## nimloth (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



penso ( e spero) che queste autorizzazioni siano già state concesse: che senso avrebbe tirare su tutta sta storia e poi non avere tale autorizzazioni?


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2015)

> Tutte le aziende in Cina, come pure gli investitori, sono di matrice governativa. E nello sconfinato territorio cinese per fare un investimento all’estero bisogna avere non solo l’autorizzazione del governo centrale di Pechino, ma anche quello delle amministrazioni regionali, che sono grandi quanto se non più dell’Italia come superficie. Quindi in questo caso ci vorranno mesi per il processo autorizzativo, senza sapere se tutto andra’ in porto. Insomma, per il Milan, almeno fino a giugno e luglio, non si avranno certezze.



Come già sappiamo la cordata di Mr Lee ha già avuto il consenso del governo cinese



> 4) Non e’ però detto che il Milan finisca sicuramente a Mr Bee. Rimane in vantaggio sugli altri ma Fininvest non ha assunto alcun impegno nei suoi confronti. Anche domani stesso puo’ decidere di tenersi il Milan e rimandare al mittente qualsiasi proposta. Oppure potrebbe iniziare trattative con nuovi soggetti. Non esiste infatti alcuna penale, malgrado quello che dicono alcuni giornali e tv, a carico di Fininvest per la rottura delle trattative.



Ma non era proprio Bellinazzo del Sole24Ore a sostenere che ci fosse una penale a favore di Mr Bee?


----------



## alcyppa (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, se la burocrazia cinese è quella c'è poco da fare. Mettiamoci nell'ordine di idee che la prossima stagione sarà comunque di transizione o di "ripartenza" e speriamo di riuscire a fare almeno un paio di ottimi colpi sul mercato. Per me sinceramente non ci sarebbero problemi.



Ma le autorizzazioni arriverebbero dopo il si di Fininvest?
Che venderebbe il Milan senza sicurezze sulle stesse?


In ogni caso stagione di ripartenza significa necessariamente puntare almeno ad un posto Champions.
Qualunque obiettivo minore dovrebbe essere fuori discussione e un paio di "ottimi" colpi non te lo garantiscono.
A meno che tu non intenda giocatori non per il futuro ma che ti portano con certezza risultati immediati, tipo Ibra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Come già sappiamo la cordata di Mr Lee ha già avuto il consenso del governo cinese



Credo che Festa si riferisca all'autorizzazione finale, quella burocratica, e non al generale assenso a compiere l'operazione. In sostanza si tratta di passaggi burocratici inevitabili,



ralf ha scritto:


> Ma non era proprio Bellinazzo del Sole24Ore ha sostenere che ci fosse una penale a favore di Mr Bee?



No, Bellinazzo non ha mai parlato della penale.



alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma le autorizzazioni arriverebbero dopo il si di Fininvest?
> Che venderebbe il Milan senza sicurezze sulle stesse?



I passaggi precisi li conoscono solo loro, ma Fininvest ovviamente venderebbe solo se il Governo cinese da l'approvazione che tuttavia dovrebbe essere solo una formalità per i motivi che già conosciamo.



alcyppa ha scritto:


> In ogni caso stagione di ripartenza significa necessariamente puntare almeno ad un posto Champions.
> Qualunque obiettivo minore dovrebbe essere fuori discussione.



Concordo, il traguardo minimo sarebbe quello.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Aprile 2015)

La cosa positiva comunque e' che dietro a tutte queste cordate ci sarebbe sempre il Governo cinese. Quindi chiunque di questi pretendenti ci acquista, cadiamo bene, sempre se Berlusconi venda alla fine, ma ormai penso che si vada per quest'esito


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



Si ma scusate. Una cosa non è chiara

Lui dice che Bee ha 500 mln disponibili su un conto corrente, vuol dire soldi suoi?!
Se sono suoi può benissimo usarli per pagare una parte del Milan ora. Bee non è cinese è dalla Thailandia, se lui ha i soldi depositati, ergo sono suoi e può farci quello che vuole. Perché il governo cinese dovrebbe intromettersi negli affari di un cittadino non cinese?


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Luglio? E la programmazione per la prossima stagione quando si farebbe?



Galliani programma la stagione direttamente da Forte dei Marmi intorno al 30 Agosto, quindi il problema qual è? 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma scusate. Una cosa non è chiara
> 
> Lui dice che Bee ha 500 mln disponibili su un conto corrente, vuol dire soldi suoi?!
> Se sono suoi può benissimo usarli per pagare una parte del Milan ora. Bee non è cinese è dalla Thailandia, se lui ha i soldi depositati, ergo sono suoi e può farci quello che vuole. Perché il governo cinese dovrebbe intromettersi negli affari di un cittadino non cinese?



Forse dirò una scemenza, ma se Bee è in società con questi cinesi, tutti i soci (Bee + cinesi) devono versare dei conferimenti iniziali e credo che tutti debbano quindi partecipare all'acquisto. Se da solo compra la maggioranza, allora non c'è più bisogno dei cinesi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma scusate. Una cosa non è chiara
> 
> Lui dice che Bee ha 500 mln disponibili su un conto corrente, vuol dire soldi suoi?!
> Se sono suoi può benissimo usarli per pagare una parte del Milan ora. Bee non è cinese è dalla Thailandia, se lui ha i soldi depositati, ergo sono suoi e può farci quello che vuole. Perché il governo cinese dovrebbe intromettersi negli affari di un cittadino non cinese?



Bee sta agendo per conto di altra gente (i cinesi/arabi) quindi quei 500M non sono i suoi o lo sarebbero solo in minima parte. L'80% dei capitali proviene dalla Cina, quindi per concludere tutto ci vuole l'autorizzazione del governo. Da loro funziona così. Come si dice, vogliamo la bicicletta? Beh, allora pedaliamo...  non possiamo avere tutto e subito, dobbiamo farcene una ragione. Ma questo non mi spaventa perché con la Cina il futuro sarà senz'altro radioso.


----------



## The P (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



In pratica è una mezza conferma di quanto avevamo ipotizzato ieri, ovvero anche Bee ha dietro il governo cinese, a prescindere che sia nella cordate di Lee o meno.

Faccio un'aggiunta sulla parte della cordata araba, tra le foto della cerimonia di inaugurazione della Football Youth Program che vedono insieme Dana e Davies-Yandle di GLS Acandemy figurano anche degli esponenti di spicco di Emirates. Non escluderei che siano loro gli espondenti arabi, visto che circolavano voci del loro interesse circa lo stadio.


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> In pratica è una mezza conferma di quanto avevamo ipotizzato ieri, ovvero anche Bee ha dietro il governo cinese, a prescindere che sia nella cordate di Lee o meno.
> 
> Faccio un'aggiunta sulla parte della cordata araba, tra le foto della cerimonia di inaugurazione della Football Youth Program che vedono insieme Dana e Davies-Yandle di GLS Acandemy figurano anche degli esponenti di spicco di Emirates. Non escluderei che siano loro gli espondenti arabi, visto che circolavano voci del loro interesse circa lo stadio.



Forchielli parlava di piccoli imprenditori cinesi sconosciuti,per intenderci nessuno dei primi 10 più ricchi di Cina


----------



## Hammer (24 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *La cosa positiva comunque e' che dietro a tutte queste cordate ci sarebbe sempre il Governo cinese*. Quindi chiunque di questi pretendenti ci acquista, cadiamo bene, sempre se Berlusconi venda alla fine, ma ormai penso che si vada per quest'esito



Esattamente. È quello che ho sperato nelle scorse settimane


----------



## The P (24 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Forchielli parlava di piccoli imprenditori cinesi sconosciuti,per intenderci nessuno dei primi 10 più ricchi di Cina



Io sinceramente non do troppo conto a forchielli. Ma poi gli imprenditori che hanno legato fino ad ora alla cordata del Milan sono a capo di aziende molto grosse, non pensate che possano giocare con i soldi a loro piacimento.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...


A me questa storia di entrambe le cordate con alle spalle il governo cinese non convince per niente. Per la semplice ragione che non è coerente con quanto è stato riportato, anche da voi del forum , in questi mesi. Io ho sempre avuto la sensazione che Bee si stesse muovendo per conto suo. E’ un giovane imprenditore ambizioso a cui piace il calcio e che grazie alle amicizie in questo ambito che ha coltivato negli ultimi anni ha deciso di puntare alla conquista del Milan. Per questo motivo, visto anche che è un broker e la sua società si occupa di private equity, ha provato a mettere insieme una cordata di investitori per tentare la scalata. Trovo molto più credibile e sensata la notizia che prevede Doyen Sport come suo principale sponsor che quella che dietro di lui si celi il governo cinese.
Se io voglio lanciare il calcio nel mio paese, se voglio legare indissolubilmente il brand Milan alla Cina perché dovrei affidarmi ad un broker finanziario thailandese non rispettato a livello internazionale? Perché non dovrei metterci un cinese a capo di questo gruppo? Non ha senso per me, al di là del fatto che Bee ha aperto delle scuole calcio in Cina. E poi quale vantaggio avrebbe il governo cinese nello scatenare un’asta tra due cordate che supporta? Giusto per fare alzare il prezzo? O vogliono raccontarci che gli imprenditori cinesi si stiano scannando tra di loro pur di accappararsi la società? No secondo me non ha proprio senso. Io ritengo che Bee rappresenti sé stesso e gli interessi di qualche manager/fondo con legami importanti nel calcio (vedi Doyen) e Lee il governo cinese per tutte le operazioni ed i significati più volte ripetuti su questo forum. Se ci sono dei cinesi nella cordata di Bee saranno imprenditori che si stanno muovendo per conto loro e di certo non nell’ambito dell’operazione governativa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> A me questa storia di entrambe le cordate con alle spalle il governo cinese non convince per niente. Per la semplice ragione che non è coerente con quanto è stato riportato, anche da voi del forum , in questi mesi. Io ho sempre avuto la sensazione che Bee si stesse muovendo per conto suo. E’ un giovane imprenditore ambizioso a cui piace il calcio e che grazie alle amicizie in questo ambito che ha coltivato negli ultimi anni ha deciso di puntare alla conquista del Milan. Per questo motivo, visto anche che è un broker e la sua società si occupa di private equity, ha provato a mettere insieme una cordata di investitori per tentare la scalata. Trovo molto più credibile e sensata la notizia che prevede Doyen Sport come suo principale sponsor che quella che dietro di lui si celi il governo cinese.
> Se io voglio lanciare il calcio nel mio paese, se voglio legare indissolubilmente il brand Milan alla Cina perché dovrei affidarmi ad un broker finanziario thailandese non rispettato a livello internazionale? Perché non dovrei metterci un cinese a capo di questo gruppo? Non ha senso per me, al di là del fatto che Bee ha aperto delle scuole calcio in Cina. E poi quale vantaggio avrebbe il governo cinese nello scatenare un’asta tra due cordate che supporta? Giusto per fare alzare il prezzo? O vogliono raccontarci che gli imprenditori cinesi si stiano scannando tra di loro pur di accappararsi la società? No secondo me non ha proprio senso. Io ritengo che Bee rappresenti sé stesso e gli interessi di qualche manager/fondo con legami importanti nel calcio (vedi Doyen) e Lee il governo cinese per tutte le operazioni ed i significati più volte ripetuti su questo forum. Se ci sono dei cinesi nella cordata di Bee saranno imprenditori che si stanno muovendo per conto loro e di certo non nell’ambito dell’operazione governativa.



Ma non è che Bee è il "mandante" del governo cinese. Semplicemente è un manager che, a quanto pare, grazie alle sue abilità nel settore, è riuscito a trovare dei capitali per acquistarci. E non trovo strano che questi capitali siano proprio cinesi, vista la visibilità che abbiamo in quella nazione. L'articolo, infine, dice che il governo di Pechino dovrà concedere l'autorizzazione a concludere l'affare e che questo passaggio è qualcosa che va fatto a prescindere (anche se ci rilevasse la cordata di Lee). Stiamo parlando, in ogni caso, di imprenditori cinesi che per poterci acquistare dovranno essere autorizzati dal loro governo. Il fatto che alcuni di questi imprenditori siano guidati da un thailandese (anziché da un cinese, come Lee) non lo vedo come un qualcosa di "anomalo". E tra l'altro lui farebbe parte solo di una piccola minoranza della cordata.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



Ma tutto questo interesse dei cinesi nei confronti del Milan, non potrebbe risolversi semplicemente con un accordo tra loro? 
Perchè farsi concorrenza gli uni contro gli altri facendo unicamente il gioco di Berlusconi?
Tre cordate cinesi, una con Bee, una con Lee e l'altra non si sa bene con chi ( Mr Fu?), mi sembra un'esagerazione.
Carlo Festa è un bravo giornalista, ma da dove gli vengono le sue _indiscrezioni_?
Fino a prova contraria, resto della mia opinione: ci sono due cordate. Una è quella di Lee e l'altra è quella di Bee.
Nessuno sa chi ci sia dietro l'una o l'altra. Tutto il resto sono supposizioni.

S.P.Q.C. ???


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



Non credo la tireranno così per le lunghe, esce una notizia ogni due ore, non manca tanto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Aprile 2015)

In tutto questo mi chiedo, che fine fa la Doyen Sports, descritta nei precedenti giorni come l'investitore principale di Bee? Erano solamente false notizie dei vari giornali?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ma tutto questo interesse dei cinesi nei confronti del Milan, non potrebbe risolversi semplicemente con un accordo tra loro?
> Perchè farsi concorrenza gli uni contro gli altri facendo unicamente il gioco di Berlusconi?
> Tre cordate cinesi, una con Bee, una con Lee e l'altra non si sa bene con chi ( Mr Fu?), mi sembra un'esagerazione.
> Carlo Festa è un bravo giornalista, ma da dove gli vengono le sue _indiscrezioni_?
> ...



Se consideriamo che chi ci acquista probabilmente avrà una visibilità clamorosa in tutta la nazione e anche in occidente, trovo normale che siano nati dei diversi gruppi che stanno tentando la scalata (senza nessun accordo tra loro). 
Sulla identità degli acquirenti poi ognuno è libero di credere che dietro Bee e Lee ci siano magari gli americani o dei libanesi, ma vista la mole d'informazioni raccolte fino ad oggi trovo molto plausibile che entrambe le cordate siano orientali e molto probabilmente entrambe cinesi.



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In tutto questo mi chiedo, che fine fa la Doyen Sports, descritta nei precedenti giorni come l'investitore principale di Bee? Erano solamente false notizie dei vari giornali?



In tal caso nessuna "sorpresa": sarebbe solo l'ennesima castroneria uscita fuori dai giornali italiani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Luglio? E la programmazione per la prossima stagione quando si farebbe?



La cominciamo a luglio invece del 20 agosto. Un piccolo passo in avanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2015)

non ce la faccio piu.. nano vendi al più presto perché sono più stressato da sta cosa che dal lavoro ahaha


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ............
> In tal caso nessuna "sorpresa": sarebbe solo l'ennesima castroneria uscita fuori dai giornali italiani.



In pratica _tutti_, tranne sky e Repubblica.
E anche questo mi fa riflettere...


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



Direi che se tutto ciò fosse vero e Berlusconi ha intenzione al 100% di vendere siamo di fronte a due cordate interessantissime. A questo punto non saprei quale scegliere..


----------



## just (24 Aprile 2015)

dove parlava? forchielli chi...quello che derideva mr bee?


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quindi in questo caso ci vorranno mesi per il processo autorizzativo, senza sapere se tutto andra’ in porto. Insomma, per il Milan, almeno fino a giugno e luglio, non si avranno certezze.[/COLOR]*



Il 5 giugno vedremo.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> dove parlava? forchielli chi...quello che derideva mr bee?



Bee effettivamente non è che sia molto affidabile.
E' un personaggio a tinte fosche, poco conosciuto pure in Thailandia, praticamente sconosciuto qui in Italia e in Europa. A tutt'oggi non si sa chi rappresenti davvero.

Tutto il contrario di Richard Lee, che come intermediario è molto affidabile, è un personaggio conosciuto in Italia e si sa chi rappresenta. Per Richard Lee e la sua cordata si è pure espresso pubblicamente Mr. Fu nella sua veste di vice-presidente della camera di commercio italo-cinese.

Non c'è proprio paragone tra i due intermediari e i gruppi che rappresentano.


Guardacaso gli unici che portano avanti con forza il gruppo di Bee sono Sky e Repubblica, notoriamente poco neutri quando si parla delle attività legate alla famiglia Berlusconi, Milan incluso. 
Per la società Milan, vedersi associata a uno come Bee è tutt'altro che motivo di vanto.


----------



## just (24 Aprile 2015)

Secondo forchielli dietro Mr bee ci sRebbero 2 gruppi governativi cinesi...


----------



## TheZio (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



A sto punto attendiamo con ansia domenica x vedere se Bee sarà veramente a Milano.. O se è l'ennesima bugia di repubblica...


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



L'ultima parte è un po' preoccupante....


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, giornalista del Sole24Ore, ci aggiorna sulla trattativa e sulle indiscrezioni riportate da lui stesso poco tempo fa. Afferma che secondo lui, vista la confusione che circola, pochi tifosi stiano realmente capendo cosa sta succedendo. Confusione che regna anche tra i media. Secondo Festa, la stessa Forbes non ha fatto altro che riportare quanto già scritto dal Sole24Ore tempo fa.
> Il giornalista, quindi, spiega come stanno le cose:
> 1) E' sbagliato dire che ci sono cordate thailandesi e cinesi. Tutte le cordate sono cinesi. Mr Bee, che è thailandese, e’ solo l’intermediario di investitori cinesi. Poi c’e’ Richard Lee, che e’ anche lui un intermediario di investitori cinesi. Infine, per completezza, ci sarebbe un’altra cordata cinese, spuntata soltanto un mese fa. Ma quest’ultima non ha ancora effettuato nessuna due diligence sui conti del Milan a differenza delle altre due.
> 2) Mr Bee, entrando nel dettaglio, e’ a capo di una cordata dove l’80% dei capitali sono cinesi e il restante 20% sono capitali di investitori arabi del Golfo Persico. Mr Bee ha un patrimonio personale normale, non è un "riccone" e parteciperebbe con una quota piccola alla cordata. Insomma, e’ soltanto un intermediario.
> ...



Sto Carlo Festa mi sa che ne sa meno di noi


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2015)

Comunque anche Pier Paolo Marino a Sportitalia,parlando di Baselli al Milan,si è lasciato scappare un "in questo momento il Milan è impegnato nella trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi"


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Comunque anche Pier Paolo Marino a Sportitalia,parlando di Baselli al Milan,si è lasciato scappare un "in questo momento il Milan è impegnato nella trattativa per la cessione ai cinesi"



Poco indicativo, secondo me non lo sa e ha detto cinesi perchè legge i titoli dei giornali la mattina (come noi del resto).


----------



## ralf (25 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Poco indicativo, secondo me non lo sa e ha detto cinesi perchè legge i titoli dei giornali la mattina (come noi del resto).



Avrebbe potuto dire Mr Bee,visto che è quello più pompato dalla stampa,poi sia lui che Percassi sono amici di Galliani


----------



## Superpippo9 (25 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Avrebbe potuto dire Mr Bee,visto che è quello più pompato dalla stampa,poi sia lui che Percassi sono amici di Galliani



Non capisco perché si faccia ancora questa distinzione quando mi sembra ormai abbastanza chiaro che Bee = cinesi! Poi magari ci saranno anche altri gruppi ( cinesi) interessati ma i soldi che ha portato il tailandese sono cinesi!! In Cina è lui che organizza per il governo eventi di promozione calcistica ed ha rapporti molto forti con chi li comanda!


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2015)

*Mauro Suma: "La sensazione è di fluidità e sviluppo. Bee Tauchebol raccoglie rispetto da Berlusconi ma non entusiasmo."*


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Avrebbe potuto dire Mr Bee,visto che è quello più pompato dalla stampa,poi sia lui che Percassi sono amici di Galliani



Mah facendo una somma delle voci in pole sembrano i cinesi, almeno così penso si faccia l'idea uno completamente esterno alla faccenda.


----------



## ralf (25 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "La sensazione è di fluidità e sviluppo. Bee Tauchebol raccoglie rispetto da Berlusconi ma non entusiasmo."*



Si letto,su Klopp sembra quasi voglia far capire che il Milan ci ha provato ma lui ha rifiutato


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "La sensazione è di fluidità e sviluppo. Bee Tauchebol raccoglie rispetto da Berlusconi ma non entusiasmo."*



Adesso queste mi sembrano dichiarazioni consistenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "La sensazione è di fluidità e sviluppo. Bee Tauchebol raccoglie rispetto da Berlusconi ma non entusiasmo."*


Mr Bee è col fondo Doyen. Sono da evitare come la peste quelli lí. Il gruppo di Lee credo sia quello più affidabile, voglio una proprietà al 100% cinese.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "La sensazione è di fluidità e sviluppo. Bee Tauchebol raccoglie rispetto da Berlusconi ma non entusiasmo."*



Se Berlusconi ci vende a Mr.Lee,gli vado a fare una statua d'oro io stesso!,vade retro Bee.


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2015)

Secondo Alciato il signor apetta porterebbe Lippi come dt e Cannavaro come allenatore, CANNAVARO


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Aprile 2015)

Alla fine è saltata fuori l'ascia...
Come ho sempre scritto, Mr Bee è il portavoce della Doyen, oramai lo affermano tutti i giornali e Lucas, AD del Fondo, non lo nega, come avrebbe potuto fare. I 500-600 Mln in mano a Bee sono i loro, inutile _sperare_ che siano soldi cinesi, arabi o di chiunque altro. Lo sbattimento mediatico di Mr Bee, appoggiato da Sky e La Repubblica, serve solo a intorbidire le acque ai cinesi e tentare di farli desistere dal loro intento di acquistare il Milan.
Qualcuno spera ancora che sia la Doyen ad acquisire la nostra società, pensando di poterne avere dei benefici immediati in tema di calciomercato. Su questo Fondo mi sono fatto una cultura in questi giorni: è roba da matti!
Vi invito a leggere quello che mi sembra più interessante per farvi un'idea.
Guglate:
" Milan Doyen" 
oppure (meglio, anche):
"Dolen e la Serie A" (su un sito dei cugini)
e anche:
"Torres, Cerci e Doyen Sports"

Vi divertirete!!!


----------

